# How do you grow Panicled Asters ?



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

I have wild Panicled Asters growing and pollinators love them. I know the spread by rhizomes, but how and when should you dig them up and replant some of the roots? Thanks
Mike


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

New plants will appear as a 'crown' of leaves 4 to 6 inches from the base of a mature plant in late Fall. Each mature plant will produre several new ones that will benifit from being transplanted into a spot with more space and better soil. 

They can be transplanted in late Fall in regions where the soil does not freeze, but it is best to wait until Spring in the colder areas.

They are shallowed rooted plants so it is easy to lift the whole clump with a spade. Clip the new crown of leaves with the rhizome attached at the base of the parent plant. Replant, water, and you are good to go.


----------



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Walliebee !!


----------

